# Fracino Luxomatic Grinder



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino have just introduced the Cunill Luxomatic grinder into their range. It is available in white or silver painted

View attachment 11998


TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS:

VOLTAGE: 230V / 220V / 110V

FREQUENCY: 50Hz / 60Hz

PHASES: 1 (monophase)

RPM: 1.300 / 1.600

CURRENT: 2,1A / 4,7A

CAPACITOR: 14nf / 55nf

POWER: 0,37Hp / 497W

PROTECTION RATING: IP21

MOTOR SUPPLIED WITH THERMAL PROTECTOR

MAXIMUM OPERATING TIME: 30min.

TEMPERED STEEL GRINDING WHEELS,(62HRc) ø 65mm

LIFESPAN OF GRINDING WHEELS: 500Kg

HOPPER CAPACITY: 1Kg

HOPPER OPTION: 2Kg

MULTI-LANGUAGE TOUCH SCREEN

SELECTION OF 1 OR 2 INSTANT GROUND COFFEE OR CONTINUOUS GROUND

COFFEE COUNTER PARTIAL OR TOTAL

ASSISTANT TIMER OF THE GRINDING POINT

DIMENSIONS WIDTH x LENGTH x HEIGHT: 285X405X625mm

WEIGHT: 17,5Kg

AIR NOISE: 55dB

Give me a shout if you are interested in one of these fantastic machines - £550

Andy


----------

